# Horsebox time!



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

So I've begun the process of selecting and buying a horsebox and would love some advice.

Katie is 650kg. 16.3/17hh (seriously depends on the vet measuring). So far googling has helped me figure out dimensions and luckily for me the horsebox I'm interested in is similar to one that both transporters I've used. Side loader, rear facing, that she fits really nicely in with plenty head space. 

I want a second horse and because I'd like one to keep up with her around the same height if not weight so this is a consideration. I have people here that would come out with me - plenty of them. Having a horsebox will at least guarantee me riding and travelling company while I get used to it  

*Questions:*

1. For two horses, two people + tack/fuel/hay and enough water just for an outing (morning for example) would a 4.5 tonne vehicle be enough? I will obviously double and triple check before purchasing about payload but wanted to check if this sounds about right. I will also be upgrading my license. 

2. I can buy new but really... do I need to? I don't mind second hand I'm just a scaredy cat which is why I'd buy new. 

3. Should I buy a 3.5 tonne second hand first until I buy another horse (not for another year at least)? This definitely will put me at maximum limit as some ponies here are *fat *

4. Anything I should consider about engine or well.. anything?

Am beyond excited to finally make this happen. Terrified but excited!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I looked at many specifications of different manufacturers in the UK/Scotland area is how many are grouped together.
If you go to the smaller 3.5 you lose head clearance and that is a issue when Katie stands as tall as she does...
Truck bodies also narrow and again, Katie is a big girl in build...
I would not want to start this adventure with squashing her but allow her comfort of stall length, width and height she truly needs to travel safely.
So....I answered in your post..think my calculations are pretty accurate but it is unknown what the trucks numbers are and those will change manufacturer to manufacturer making can I or don't consider it in buying size appropriate for your needs and wants.


Kalraii said:


> *Questions:*
> 
> 1. For two horses, two people + tack/fuel/hay and enough water just for an outing (morning for example) would a 4.5 tonne vehicle be enough? I will obviously double and triple check before purchasing about payload but wanted to check if this sounds about right. I will also be upgrading my license.
> _You are referring to 9000 pound capacity...everything._
> ...


  🐴


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats! So exciting. Now you get to learn how to tow a big, heavy horse trailer! I'm a big chicken when it comes to driving, much less towing. But since I have a young, impressionable daughter, I put on my big girl panties and just learned how to do it. Now, I have no problem taking it anywhere, and backing it up in tight spaces (within reason). 

I don't know a whole lot about tow capacity - others may be able to help you with that, but generally, it is clearly indicated in the literature that comes with the truck. Of course you have to calculate the weight of it full. Give yourself lots of extra towing power - it you can just barely pull it uphill, that will not be any fun for anyone. You want to be well below towing capacity. 

I have small horses, and have an extra wide, extra tall trailer because I cannot bear to see them all crowded in there. I don't want a horse hitting their head on the top either. It's great that you're looking at a side loader, rear facing. Using what Katie is used to is always best, and it is a nice luxury to be able to walk on, and walk off rather than back off. Just make sure it's nice and light inside (as in, lots of windows so it's not dark and gloomy). I have actually used the electric lights in mine a few times, but that was mostly because we were going to a show and leaving before it was completely light out. They're nice to have. I can't imagine trying to get a horse loaded on a trailer without any lights. 

Have fun!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Sounds exciting! I’ve got a Brenderup (so Euro trailer) which was already used when I bought it (and the downside of having that brand is it’s not longer available in North America, it’s harder to get replacement parts). I’ve started looking at what I might do in the future Which means probably another Euro trailer unless I either win the lottery and/or fall into a considerable inheritance because the prices of trucks are just mind blowing for me. Although if money were no object, I’d probably get a horsebox. I like the Boeckmann ones (also like their trailers) and Equi-Trek.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I prefer boxes to trailers as well. It sounds very exciting and opens up a lot of opportunities.

Ooooh it's like a maths quiz!

My guesstimate would be:

two people (two seats or three seats, they'll work on capacity) at 70kg each, 140kg
two horses, 650kg, 1300kg
tack, rugs, 60kg
water tank full 70ltr 70kg or 80ltr / 80kg
feed hay 50 kg
Anything else - personal items clothes food etc?
dogs?

1630kg

empty weight 2-2500kg (?) plus your 1630kg = 4130kg of a 4500kg horsebox.

legal max width is about 2/2.4m (I think), she'll be fine.

I'm probably well out, so the above comes with a health warning! 

If I were looking at second hand it would be from a dealer, I'd avoid going private, or I'd want the box checked for faults - rust, damage to the partition, bars, engine, electrics, floors, tyres, suspension (heavy horse on one side), appliances etc - as well as HPI to check the history, MOT, valuation and IDs match the logbook.

Best of luck.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> Congrats! So exciting. Now you get to learn how to tow a big, heavy horse trailer! I'm a big chicken when it comes to driving, much less towing. But since I have a young, impressionable daughter, I put on my big girl panties and just learned how to do it. Now, I have no problem taking it anywhere, and backing it up in tight spaces (within reason).
> 
> I don't know a whole lot about tow capacity - others may be able to help you with that, but generally, it is clearly indicated in the literature that comes with the truck. Of course you have to calculate the weight of it full. Give yourself lots of extra towing power - it you can just barely pull it uphill, that will not be any fun for anyone. You want to be well below towing capacity.
> 
> ...


I'm too chicken to trailer! I don't currently have a car as no need and cycle everywhere. So I'll be getting a horsebox - like a van/lorry. Katie has been in trailers but does terribly in them. I'm worried about going over roundabouts (like where you clip it with back wheel as you go around) and it tipping. I'm less terrified of hills coz its a van-type.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Caledonian said:


> I prefer boxes to trailers as well. It sounds very exciting and opens up a lot of opportunities.
> 
> Ooooh it's like a maths quiz!
> 
> ...


Ooooo thanks your maths is kinda close to mine which is reassuring! Yeah trailers terrify me!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Sounds exciting! I’ve got a Brenderup (so Euro trailer) which was already used when I bought it (and the downside of having that brand is it’s not longer available in North America, it’s harder to get replacement parts). I’ve started looking at what I might do in the future Which means probably another Euro trailer unless I either win the lottery and/or fall into a considerable inheritance because the prices of trucks are just mind blowing for me. Although if money were no object, I’d probably get a horsebox. I like the Boeckmann ones (also like their trailers) and Equi-Trek.


I think if I didn't live in the city I'd be more willing to get trailer. I cycle everywhere as ditched my car for the first time in a decade. Decided since need no car will just get a horsebox. But yeah sooo expensive. Trailers terrify me as well so another excuse :<


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> I looked at many specifications of different manufacturers in the UK/Scotland area is how many are grouped together.
> If you go to the smaller 3.5 you lose head clearance and that is a issue when Katie stands as tall as she does...
> Truck bodies also narrow and again, Katie is a big girl in build...
> I would not want to start this adventure with squashing her but allow her comfort of stall length, width and height she truly needs to travel safely.
> ...


Thank you I've been advised 3.5 for first time but I also worried its too small and not leaving much capacity for anything else. Fortunately she's a good girl that doesn't mind a bit of squish but would rather invest longterm!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Having your horsebox _will_ give you wheels for when you must really drive.
In terrible weather, or having to go where the bus take all day but hop in the truck and arrive in 30 minutes....the truck _will_ get used.
And it_ does_ need to run and drive, not just sit.
Fluids need to move through all the different systems to lubricate, brakes need to be used so they not form more than a customary skim of rust, tires need to turn so they not flat spot. 
People do damage they not realize when they don't drive the vehicle more than a occasional time and for more than 2 miles forget just letting it sit and idle....no, drive-time_* is*_ needed.
You will still be getting plenty of exercise walking since city parking may not have you parked out front of the store but in a lot around the corner, but still...having the ability to go and not rely only on transit is a sweet option that arrives with getting your own truck.
_*You are going to park and keep it at your home aren't you?*_
And if not, no one else gets keys to it...no one!!🤬
🐴...


----------

